# Toothed leaf litter - frog safe?



## mollbern (Feb 10, 2013)

Of the live oak leaves I've seen posted on this site, they all seem to be the rounded lobed leaves. 

Here in town, we've got live oaks and cork oaks with toothed leaves, where the lobes have a perimeter of spiky points. 

They are pretty sharp, causing concern for frogs. 

My question: does anyone have experience using toothed leaf litter in frog tanks? Might the moisture soften the points sufficiently? 

Thanks!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

They work great! Use away!!


----------



## roktman (Apr 10, 2013)

mollbern said:


> Of the live oak leaves I've seen posted on this site, they all seem to be the rounded lobed leaves.
> 
> Here in town, we've got live oaks and cork oaks with toothed leaves, where the lobes have a perimeter of spiky points.
> 
> ...


My 2 cents FWIW. is that I wouldn't use it. Not for anything other than a natural tank aesthetics. A pointy leaf like those from a Pin Oak -
http://www.uwgb.edu/biodiversity/herbarium/trees/quepal_leaf01_web400gf.jpg
- to me screams "NOT Tropical." Maybe it's because I used to be an arborist, and see them all over the NE. 
I would pick the rounded leaves of say a white Oak - 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/25/Autumn_Swamp_White_Oak_Leaf.jpg
- or the like...

Just my opinion, I could be wrong.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Why do the leaves need to be tropical?????? Live oak and Magnolia are, for the most part temperate species, but WIDELY used by hobbyist. What we look for in leaves, is the thicker, tougher leaves, that take much longer to break down and decompose. Many thumbnails live in bromeliads that you wouldnt even want to barely touch their leaves are so spikey. You might post a pic, but I would also say use away.


----------



## roktman (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi, 
I thought mollbern was asking for opinions and I gave mine.  Guys can use whatever they want. Again IMHO, It all depends on how realistic you want to make your viv. Yes, Magnolia and Live Oak are used. They are basically ovate in shape and when on the floor of your viv with frogs from Central and South America climbing over them, and b/c they're brown, wet and decomposing they could be a stand in for literally hundreds of other ovate tropical leaves. 
He mentioned pin oaks and I know they are native to the east and a bit of central US. If I looked in his viv they would stand out (to me) as not authentic to where the frogs come from. Other people may not notice. But basically use what you like.
Just trying to explain myself a little better, sorry I caused a ruckus.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

No rukus at all. He just seemed more concerned with the saftey of the pointy leaves rather than authenticity.


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

IMHO....I think a variety looks cool. I am planning on using some Rhododendron leaves underneath some live Oak and and some small Maple leaves. I even have a few Holly leaves to use. Plus as I trim and do cleaning on my vivs. any leaves that I clip may go on the ground of the viv also. So if anyone has some weird looking frog safe leaves, they want to send me I would be willing to take them off of your hands.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I like the overall shape of the serrated pacific oak leaves over the rounded (eastern?) oak leaves because they form more concave bowl-like shape, which my Benedicta and even Salt Creek pumilio love to lay 4 eggs in....yes its always 4 for some reason. The moisture softens them immediately. 

Try to get some little bark pieces in the mix for really good microfauna production. 

Obviously gotta sterilize them first.


----------



## mokusei (Jun 15, 2011)

I collected some leaves from a Live Oak grove here in San Diego. I'm also concerned about adding them to my Azureus viv due to sharp spikes. Would be interested to hear opinions on these leaves w.r.t. frog safety.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I use them all the time. Perfectly safe.


----------



## joshw (Jun 11, 2013)

drewman1962 said:


> IMHO....I think a variety looks cool. I am planning on using some Rhododendron leaves underneath some live Oak and and some small Maple leaves. I even have a few Holly leaves to use. Plus as I trim and do cleaning on my vivs. any leaves that I clip may go on the ground of the viv also. So if anyone has some weird looking frog safe leaves, they want to send me I would be willing to take them off of your hands.


Hi- I'm in south Florida and we have a lot of sea grapes here. The leaves are almost round and are used by a lot of the Froggers down here. I'd be willing to send a gallon Ziploc bag up there in exchange for a bag of your good old fashioned oak leaves. Just send me a pm with your shipping address and I can get started collecting some.
Josh


----------

